# ....driving with your hab door open ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just seen a large coachbuilt MH bombing down the A34 near Didcot (Milton junction) with the hab door wide open. It was pinned back, not flapping, but I wonder what level of background noise the driver expects if he did not notice this ?

I was waiting to join the roundabout under the road so there was nothing I could do to warn them.

I do hope whoever it was has not lost anything or had any damage done. It's about to rain so hope they discover the door before it gets wet inside too.

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I want to buy his door catch off him !!!
Mine blows shut when someone F***S


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonka said:


> I want to buy his door catch off him !!!
> Mine blows shut when someone F***S


  

I didn't get a chance to look at the make but wonder if it was a new- doored Swift ? :wink: Our door fixes back so firmly that I half expect the whole side panel to come off with it when we pull it off the fixer.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tonka said:


> I want to buy his door catch off him !!!
> Mine blows shut when someone F***S


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: so true :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I dearly hope that the lady of the driver had not just popped out at the last service area. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


DAve p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Must be frugal with wing mirror usage or have them badly adjusted not to notice. Is it just me or does anyone else check the sides of the van in their mirrors while driving, Alan.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Must be frugal with wing mirror usage or have them badly adjusted not to notice. Is it just me or does anyone else check the sides of the van in their mirrors while driving, Alan.


I lost my offside wheel arch, never noticed anything missing in the mirror at the time. Just found a big hole in the side above the rear wheel when we parked up and got out.

But as you say surely the edge of the open door would be visible in the mirror.

Would have thought they would get a few horns or flashes of the headlights as they pass someone further down the road?

Maybe they will own up on here?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Must be frugal with wing mirror usage or have them badly adjusted not to notice. Is it just me or does anyone else check the sides of the van in their mirrors while driving, Alan.


Could be a hire van?

The average hirer wouldn't know from looking in the mirror if the van wasn't there, let alone the door where it shouldn't be.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Perhaps the "Cook",person,was cooking a rhubarb pie,now the ovens are not very deep,back to front,so if the sticks of rhubarb were longish,they would have to leave the oven door open to accomodate the pie,and if the sticks were "Extra" longish,they may have reached the door,making it impossible to close.
Therefore,the "Driver" person,to stop WW3. left the hab door open,for a quiet life!.
Gearjammer person. lol.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I once saw a tugger drive off with the caravan windows open...the campsite gateposts claimed the windows!

It reminds me to 'walk round' the van before setting off.

P&L


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

My stupidest moment was when we went to the Wye Valley for a few days. We were considering buying our first motor-home and had taken our touring caravan to the CC site in Herefordshire.

The plan, whilst down there, was to nip up to the NEC for the big show and look at the motor-homes on our short list.

We did this very successfully, decided what to buy and returned to Herefordshire to continue our holiday.

My caravan had a really large roof light, and yes, I'd left it wide open. It absolutely chucked it down all day and of course I was blissfully unaware that I'd left it open.

We got back to the site about tea time and had no choice but to go home as the beds were soaking wet. Fortunately, we'd seen most of the area that interested us!

Doh!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Maybe it's jammed open and he's off to the dealer to get it fixed?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Since we are in the realms of speculation. 

They were just out for a drive and have no water in the van. They own a three year old male labrador and although he is a lovely dog there is no limit to the disgusting doggy things he does. They had been out for a walk, the dog found an animal in an advanced stage of decomposition to roll in and came racing back all pleased with himself, bounding around them you could almost hear the bast*** saying "look at me, smell this". The stink is such that the only way to share the van with him is to tie him near the open door and drive with all the windows open. They are looking for a petrol station with an outside tap or rushing home.

My male labrador was called Dennis (the menace). He was a lovely dog and he loved to roll in the most utterly disgusting filth you can imagine, Alan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

erneboy said:


> My male labrador was called Dennis (the menace). He was a lovely dog and he loved to roll in the most utterly disgusting filth you can imagine, Alan.


now why do I get pictures of union jack boots coming into my head when I read this...... 8) :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Would have thought they would get a few horns or flashes of the headlights as they pass someone further down the road?


The last time we got horns and flashes- in Italy- we put it down to drivers being annoyed because we weren't doing 120 kmh down a narrow country lane. It was only after frantic gestures as well that we realised we'd left our water hose draining on the bike rack.

First use of our fluorescent jacket that was !

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It was me!!!

June was breaking in her two artificial knees by playing catch-up. 
As she has difficulty in climbing in the cab doors I left the hab door open.

BTW...anyone seen her lately? :roll:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> It was me!!!
> 
> June was breaking in her two artificial knees by playing catch-up.
> As she has difficulty in climbing in the cab doors I left the hab door open.
> ...


She is in the three magpies matey.......... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers S


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> BTW...anyone seen her lately? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG she's not stripping again is she? 8O


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Since we are in the realms of speculation.
> 
> They were just out for a drive and have no water in the van. They own a three year old male labrador and although he is a lovely dog there is no limit to the disgusting doggy things he does. They had been out for a walk, the dog found an animal in an advanced stage of decomposition to roll in and came racing back all pleased with himself, bounding around them you could almost hear the bast*** saying "look at me, smell this". The stink is such that the only way to share the van with him is to tie him near the open door and drive with all the windows open. They are looking for a petrol station with an outside tap or rushing home.
> 
> My male labrador was called Dennis (the menace). He was a lovely dog and he loved to roll in the most utterly disgusting filth you can imagine, Alan.


That would have been fox poo then!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My guess is that it was a dealer after servicing doing a road test;

"No mate, no problems, drives well although a little noisy above 80" :lol: 

We have seen a number of people with satellite dishes up and wondered how long they will last?  

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

tonka said:


> Mine blows shut when someone F***S


Perhaps somebody had and they were keeping the door open to clear the smell?


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I would be wondering if it had been stolen and the hab door lock broken by the MH thief. Best dial 999 and let the nearest area police traffic crew make a stop and sort it out. 

Paranoid, moi?


SD


----------

